#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Gmail got a BIG redesign

## harshanas

Hey guys,

Yesterday google rolled out one of the biggest redesigns for there Gmail app. The redesign includes 2-Factor Authentication, ability to set expiration dates for individual emails,a simple way to set tasks and a cool design for Gmail desktop website. Here are some screenshots of the design.
Capture (1).PNG
Capture.jpg*

How to activate New design?* :Confused: [SIZE=4][SIZE=3]Just log in to your Gmail account and click on the wheel icon in the top right corner and click Try the new Gmail.Capture.PNG
So, what do you think about the new redesign? Is it good or is it bad? Let's have a small chat about that below.  :Smile:

----------


## MDilbara

If I were to add to this, they have introduced an awesome mode called "Called Confidential" mode, which gives more control over our privacy. (Ex: Who and how long people can see our emails, etc.). This is a smart move towards the protection of privacy. 

We'll see how it's gonna be used..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neo

New design of gmail is great. Notable security feature are there like, self destructing emails, Un-forwardable emails, Two-factor authentication (2FA) for emails and also they have enhanced the anti phishing functionality. Will other service providers adopt to this kind of security features especially Microsoft?

----------


## harshanas

> If I were to add to this, they have introduced an awesome mode called "Called Confidential" mode, which gives more control over our privacy. (Ex: Who and how long people can see our emails, etc.). This is a smart move towards the protection of privacy. 
> 
> We'll see how it's gonna be used..


Hey MDilbara, Thanks for replying and Yeah we'll see..

----------


## harshanas

> New design of gmail is great. Notable security feature are there like, self destructing emails, Un-forwardable emails, Two-factor authentication (2FA) for emails and also they have enhanced the anti phishing functionality. Will other service providers adopt to this kind of security features especially Microsoft?


Hey Neo, Thanks for replying. I think probably in the next 2 or 3 years Microsoft also will adopt to these kind of features in their ecosystem..  :Smile:

----------


## Shamee

Hey.. This feature seems to be beneficial. But in most of the cases E-mails are the confirmation and evidence showing the truth. If the person sends a confirmation having expiry date after sometimes, evidence for the confirmation also will be deleted. It will cause some bad effects as I can understand with my thoughts.

----------

